# VANCOUVER IN WINTER 2008



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi ...I just wanna post some pics I shot today.
If you have some pics...please feel free to post.

1

2

3

4

5


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

N_ice_ Vancouver kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ thanks christos-greece

below are pics of my neighborhood somewhere in mt. pleasant.

6








7








8








9








10


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice snow pics, Capricorn! Well done! :cheers:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like all of Canada is having a white Christmas this year . According to this BBC article it’s the first time since 1971. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7796044.stm


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks @ Taller, Better for your kind comment

more pics of mt pleasant

11








12










This will make for a nice christmas tree..do you think so?
13








14








15


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

mount pleasant looks really pleasant ;-)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

some more shots of downtown along georgia and burrard streets

16








17








18








19








20








21


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful. One of my favorite cities. How common is it that Vancouver gets covered in snow like this?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots, I really enjoyed my time here over "our" winter. Nice shots, mate!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice pics:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

PeterSmith said:


> Beautiful. One of my favorite cities. How common is it that Vancouver gets covered in snow like this?


So far it seems pretty similar to what happened last year, but as a rule Vancouver doesn't get a lot of snow on a normal winter. We had gone through a much milder than normal decade with hardly any snow at all in Vancouver, but we might be returning to more old fashioned winters. They even got snow in Las Vegas last week!!!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

What I love about Vancouver is simple. You can actually breathe in Vancouver. When I first arrived I couldn’t believe how clean the air was. I’d never smelled air like that. In Vancouver the pace is slow. I feel if I lived there, I'd be a lot more productive. And calm.


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

love vancouver...but it rains like "cats and dogs" if it wasn't for the rain i move there a long time ago!


----------



## Mateus R. (Feb 4, 2007)

Great photos! I wanted to see whether Vancouver was getting a good amount of snow this winter and fortunately it IS! Only sixteen more days to get there and I hope January brings much more snow!

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

PeterSmith said:


> Beautiful. One of my favorite cities. How common is it that Vancouver gets covered in snow like this?


This winter is the most that we are getting lots of snow since I moved here eleven years ago. it's again snowing now and my front stair has accumulated about over a foot of snow. Perhaps I will take some shots later.

For the meantime, here are pics of Davie street I took yesterday....
22








23








24








25








26








27








28


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I sure know that neighbourhood!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Taller said:


> I sure know that neighbourhood!


You sure do dude.......anyways.......
29


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

do they plow the roads. They look very clean without snow on them. In Seattle area the roads are still very bad


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Botev1912 said:


> do they plow the roads. They look very clean without snow on them. In Seattle area the roads are still very bad


Yes, they plow and put salt on most streets in downtown area and the main streets on the rest of the city but not on the residential areas.


----------

